# Milkmen



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Why does my neighbour's milkman have to use a bloody diesel van at 4.00am!

zzz zzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzz


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Why does my neighbour's milkman have to use a bloody diesel van at 4.00am!


Probably just delivering some milk ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Probably just delivering some milk ?


 ;D and it,s cheaper than petrol.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It could be worse, if he used a float he'd be quiet at 4am then pissing loads of drivers off at 8:30am by going 6mph


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

But it's making my fiancee very tired, and when she is tired I dont get to snuggle!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> But it's making my fiancee very tired, and when she is tired I dont get to snuggle!


*LOL*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> But it's making my fiancee very tired, and when she is tired I dont get to snuggle!


you could always snuggle the milkman


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> you could always snuggle the milkman


thats one way of getting his freash cream.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

OR.....she is too tired to snuggle because she is snuggling the milkman!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I was going to milk this thread for all it was worth.

But I don't think I've got the bottle. ;D

PS. You could always go for the 'now that you're awake we might as well snuggle anyway - it'll help you get backl to sleep' line.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

> I was going to milk this thread for all it was worth.
> 
> But I don't think I've got the bottle. Â ;D


Perhaps you should stick to the udder thread ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

(m)ooooo - very good! 

(I'm scraping the bottom of the barrell now aren't I )


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

> (m)ooooo - very good! Â
> 
> (I'm scraping the bottom of the barrell now aren't I )


You can scrap the bottom of my barrell anytime :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Flame room - check
Missus not looking - check
Mr Bunny around - er. dunno.

hmmm. best keep this at least slightly clean then 

if only I could work out a way to do that 

might it not (yog)hurt?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

MMMMMMMM Milkman, postman, window cleaners ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

> Flame room - check
> Missus not looking - check
> Mr Bunny around - er. dunno.
> 
> ...


Flame room - double check
Your missus not looking - er hope not
Mr Bunny around - He can hop off

??? Might it not hurt or you want to use yoghurt :-/

Oh never mind I'll try anything once or twice


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Oh never mind I'll try anything once or twice


Bunny by name.... :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Bunny by name.... :


Steady...remember why you had to sell your TT ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Steady...remember why you had to sell your TT Â ;D ;D


Yes - I am convinced that the postman is to blame though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

> Yes - I am convinced that the postman is to blame though!


Has he been posting his parcel through the letter box


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> You can scrap the bottom of my barrell anytime :-*


Not only did you struggle with 'scrape' I reckon you got the two 'b' words round the wrong way!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Our milkman (well we don't use him) is called Ernie. Kid you not.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is he the fastest milkman in the West Country?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well rattles his crates a lot at about 6am. My cue to get up usually.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

> Not only did you struggle with 'scrape' I reckon you got the two 'b' words round the wrong way!


I swallowed the E, damn good gear [smiley=dude.gif]

mottob of my llerrab ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

> Our milkman (well we don't use him) is called Ernie. Â Kid you not.


Is your baker called two ton Ted from Teddington.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

After being woken up a 1.30am this morning, I threw the dressing gown on and went outside to have a 'discussion' with the milkman. Basis summary was along the lines that if he didn't want to go to hospital to have a Gold Top removed from his backside, he might like to park outside someone elses house (I was feeling neighbourly).


----------

